# Remm. 25-06



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

i just bought a savage left handed 25-06(remm.) rifle
i have a Bushnell Sportsman 3-9 scope on it.
i bought it for $300
any tips on shooting this cartridge?
any defects i should look for?
any maintenence tips( this is my first rifle)?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sure someone will know what you want to know.


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

i have a 25-06 tikka. i love it i have a 4-16 by 44 weaver scope on it. i shoot any thing from 80-120 grains with it, it shoots bout every kind of shell pretty much the same. I paid 650 for the gun and 180 for the scope, sum people on here im sure will start sayin that ur gun is too cheap or wutever, dont listen to them!!!! cheap gtuns will shoot just as good as any other.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

FWIW:

I've shot Two Bit Aught's for years. Have since fallen in love with a .280 but the 25 gets plenty of range work (particularly because it is kinda tempermental and I'm always "working on it"). In any event, I think the 25-06 is the ultimate Nodak cartridge. All you want for anything smaller than Moose and Elk and a "once in a lifetime" tag deserves a new rifle.

25's are excellent truck guns, flat shooters and low recoil.

I have been very impressed with both 100 gr Barnes TSX's and 100 gr Hornady Interlock SP over about 55g of H4831 for Deer loads.

As a side note I took a box of Fed Power Shock 120's to the range the day before opener as a test box. They only Chrony'd at about 2750. My 100 g handloads typically run 3175-3200 out of a 22" tube at mild pressures. Moral of the story ... never believe the published fps.

Enjoy the gun.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

smileyball32 said:


> i just bought a savage left handed 25-06(remm.) rifle
> i have a Bushnell Sportsman 3-9 scope on it.
> i bought it for $300
> any tips on shooting this cartridge?
> ...


Sounds like you have a fine rifle there.

The Savage is very user friendly and easy to work on for someone with moderate mechanical skills. Like all brands, there are some things that are brand specific and just takes a bit of time and shooting to get to know the rifle and how it behaves. Savage centerfires are configured with synthetic stocks, wood stock, laminate stocks in many variations with a number of barrel lengths and contours and materials. If you would give the model number, more information can be relayed. The bolt is easy to disassemble and mantain. Savages are button rifled, full floated, pillar bedded with a floating bolt head and barrel nut design. They are considered amoung the most accurate commercial designs available.

The 25-06 is a very good cartridge and will take any North American game up to 300 lbs. It's a flat, high velocity, accurate cartridge with moderate recoil. Only a few factory taget loads are available but there is a good range of hunting loads available. Dies and shell holdes for reloading are commonaly available and the cartridge responds well to handloading in many different bullet weights and powder charges.

If you don't have a copy of the Savage manual, I would suggest you try to find one from the Savae web site http://www.savagearms.com/

As far as maintenance tips - setting up a cleaning and lubeing routine is always a good idea as is checking rifle, scope base and rings screws and bolts for tightness before heading out to the range or field.

I shoot and reload Savages in 4 different calibers (6mm, 25-06, 6.5-284 & .308) and custom build for myself and for others. I can help you with more specific information with your model number - let me know how I can help.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hawkseye, gotta have pics and witnesses, otherwise I gotta call :bs: 
Burl


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

> I also anneal my cases about every 5 uses to prevent neck splits.


What is this process, what does it do for the cartridge and what tools do you need? I have never heard of it before.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

here's a good at\rticle explaining annealing and cartridge brass.

http://www.lasc.us/ConversionTables.htm


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

basically it makes the brass soft of you do it correctly. This page has the how to http://www.varmintal.com/arelo.htm#Anneal it also has other useful info.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Kiwi98j and People, much appreciated. :beer:

I learn somthing new everyday!!!


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Burly1

Your are cool, but I'm sure you already know that  I do really enjoy the knowledge you share on this site. I peronally have learned quiet a bit from you. I hope you keep it up. You have a great attitude about sharing your knowledge. It is appreciated and hopefully I will be able to throw back to you; something I have (learned).

A big thanks again :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hawkseye

I want a 25.06 that will shoot like that. What other calibers do you own or have a perfect load for? I am a 1 year reloading student attempting to learn as much as I can?


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hawkseye, 
Sometimes I start typing before thinking things through. Allow me to apologize if I have ruffled your feathers. You sound like a very well versed rifleman. I would like to restate my original post on this subject. 
Wow! 1" at 500 yards is an incredible, world class group. Please share the circumstances under which this occurred. Can you tell us exactly what rifle/scope combo you were using? What were the range conditions? I imagine it must have been a virtually perfect day. Was this a one time thing, or have you done this on a regular basis? I have very little/no experience with the .25-06, but have used and reloaded it's ballistic twin (120 vs. 130 grain bullets), the .270 Winchester for a few years now, and am always awed at it's performance. I have however, never seen anything like you describe, from any of my long-shooting acquaintences. You must be very skilled indeed. If you can share any pics/records that you might have saved, it would be a treat for us all to share them. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Burly
Your going to end up running for public office one day aren't ya :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hawkseye
Thanks for the info, very interesting. I may PM you sometime with a question or 2 on a few loads.

Burly1
Sincere, honest and you say what is on your mind very politely.......That is what people want, but not how they typically vote. Your a heck of a personality Burly1, I'll vote for ya !!!


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------

